# Belden 8760



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been looking for specs on belden 8760. Does it have similar qualities to thwn? Ok for wet conditions. Maybe anti-freeze?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would consult belden for those specs.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> I have been looking for specs on belden 8760. Does it have similar qualities to thwn? Ok for wet conditions. Maybe anti-freeze?


Here you go.
http://belden.com/techdatas/english/8760.pdf

I prefer this one, but it cost a bit more.
http://www.belden.com/techdatas/metric/88760.pdf

There is an 800 number you can call to get their help.

Good luck.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never looked up the specs but we have miles of it underground on one of our jobs we did a couple years ago, no issues.


----------

